# Feb 4 and 5th storm.



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

This church lot only gets done for Sundays. But I went ahead and it did it tonight per their request. Some cars had driven on it and matted it down it spots. But overall this cleaned up real good.

I just added to a smaller pile here.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

One pile I started fresh as I needed a new pile. The other along the fence had a little left there as well.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are a couple clips from the same storm.


----------

